# Blogs



## Marky Lazer (Dec 6, 2005)

Every aspiring writer (well, not only writers, basically everyONE) seems to have a blog nowadays. Who jumped on the bandwagon too?


----------



## Azathoth (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm too lazy to keep a blog.

By the way, does anyone actually _read_ other people's blogs?  Or are they more for one's vanity?


----------



## nixie (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't have a blog...would have no idea were to start


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 7, 2005)

The only blogs I read on a regular basis is Achenblog by one of the Washington Post writers and Neil Gaiman's journal.

I don't keep a blog because, truthfully, I wouldn't have the faintest idea what I'd talk about that anyone would actually be interested in.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 7, 2005)

I tried and failed.  BlueMythril got me to try my hand at one.  Hers was stunning, mine was ugly and filled with crazyness.


----------



## Syn (Dec 7, 2005)

i do not have one...
what would one write in one. to me the whole BLOG journey seems quite boring to me, and i thought that only the private stuff that you have to put in it is for your eyes only not everyone else's.  I had a mate who had one and she put some stuff in it about a person she knew anyway this other person read it and she got real mad and had a fight with the person who wrote it...they now do not talk at all.

quite sad now isn't it


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

I am contemplating making a Blog   Yes some of those I have read were extremely boring...

I am sure there must be many interesting and varied topics to "post" in a blog.


----------



## Neal Asher (Dec 7, 2005)

There's some interesting writer's blogs out there -- one by Charles Stross being an example. I often wonder if a blog is a good idea for a writer so he or she can spew out all the anger and political stuff so it doesn't make too much of an appearance in the books.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, this was meant as shameless self-promotion where I could sneak a link to my blog when everyone would post his/hers blog in this thread


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Oh, this was meant as shameless self-promotion where I could sneak a link to my blog when everyone would post his/hers blog in this thread


You mean the one that says this...

"where Marky Lazer thinks he's funny - no animals were harmed in the making of this blog".

I think it's worth going back to have another look...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> You mean the one that says this...
> 
> "where Marky Lazer thinks he's funny - no animals were harmed in the making of this blog".
> 
> I think it's worth going back to have another look...


 
No, I mean the other one  

I'm impressed by your searching skills, by the way.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

Do you mean the one that starts with....

*          Less Is ........  
*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Do you mean this one?
> 
> *    Less Is More v1.6*


That one is dead, and not even mine. I was a guest updater on that in years passed.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

So how come the better one is not in your profile?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> So how come the better one is not in your profile?


Marky Confuse +1


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Marky Confuse +1



I thought it was quite simple to work out...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Gotcha! At last! Well, leave a kind message


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Gotcha! At last! Well, leave a kind message


After all that and you want me to leave a kind message? 

I'll think about it.........


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 9, 2005)

What is a Blog??  I'm from sweden...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

Blog is short for weblog. A weblog is a journal, which is frequently updated and intended for general public consumption.


----------



## The_Dragon (Dec 9, 2005)

ok... we don't learn that thing in school...


----------



## Ahdkaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a blog, but not in the usual sense, it's simply a personal website, that's what they used to be called, until some wise-nut came up with the word 'blog' instead. Bloggification has moved the news/updates page from the realms of the backend of sites, right to the fore.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, if anyone is interested in my views: http://www.lazerness.blogspot.com


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

started blog on other forum, forum is dead now... besides, my life ain't great; quarrels with Nixie and rosemary are killing me, gollum and Wally both want my insides out, and my book 'll have a lot of editing to do...

besides, someone took my axes, I am no longer an axedemon without 'm
just one of those plain demons now...


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 9, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> started blog on other forum, forum is dead now... besides, my life ain't great; quarrels with Nixie and rosemary are killing me, gollum and Wally both want my insides out, and my book 'll have a lot of editing to do...
> 
> besides, someone took my axes, I am no longer an axedemon without 'm
> just one of those plain demons now...


Why don't you start a new blog Cornelius?  You obviously have plenty of material to start with: quarrels, being drawn and quartered, editing your book and loss of your axe...


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

right, I might give you a view upon the life of cornelius... not just yet. I won't to get more aquainted to most of the forae...


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 9, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> right, I might give you a view upon the life of cornelius... not just yet. I won't to get more aquainted to most of the forae...


That's OK...just let us know when you have a new site...


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 9, 2005)

I am working on my blog. Have one but i should warn you before you enter that realm. It is more philosophical and social activist type. www.ajcity.blogspot.com


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought it was a very interesting blog site, Arky.  I must try and visit it more often...


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

I had a blog once... but then the site said I couldn't have it anymore because I never used it


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 10, 2005)

I think that is one of my concerns about starting a Blog, Salazar.  Not using it enough...


----------



## Salazar (Dec 10, 2005)

I look at it... occasionally


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 10, 2005)

*I have started a blog but I have abandoned my old yahoo name as too much junk mail coming through everyday.
 I will restart one when I can be bothered.*


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 26, 2005)

I still haven't got my Blog site up and running 

I have found lots of various subjects to mention, and to perhaps receive comments...have also composed a poem and a half!!

There seems so little time...with all the lovely forums here and at various other sites...

Still, I must proceed with the idea as I think it is another good way to promote friendship, a love of great books and interest in other countries ways of life.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 26, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I still haven't got my Blog site up and running
> 
> I have found lots of various subjects to mention, and to perhaps receive comments...have also composed a poem and a half!!
> 
> ...


 
too bad, wanted to know more about that intreguing sweet person called Rosemary... 

let me know when it's out for us to see...

and what about those poems?


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 26, 2005)

I don't think the Blog will be about me so much but to the subjects that I and hopefully others enjoy.  
The poem will now have to wait until next Christmas Cornelius.  It was one about our Native Christmas Trees....

I shall certainly let you know when it is up and running.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 28, 2005)

i have two. a ranty one and a writing one.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2005)

By the way, if you do have a blog or website, feel free to recommend the chronicles network in your links section.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 28, 2005)

the_faery_queen said:
			
		

> i have two. a ranty one and a writing one.


 
I visited through the link in your profile, the site looks amazing.
just find out that the site that I wanted to blog on is out of order


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 28, 2005)

which site was that? i use live journal for both of mine.
and thanks  my webdesigner thinks it isn't good enough and wants to make it better! so who knows, it maybe super amazing before long
and thanks for reminding me I, Brian, i should add a link to this place from my website  its been most useful and i've only been here a little while


----------



## cornelius (Dec 28, 2005)

it was a site from a friend of mine, hosted by Dhost. there is acces to it, but It's dead, no views other than mine...

Don't feel quite the need for a blog just yet, I'll use this forum to vent my soul...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 28, 2005)

blogs are good promotional tools, if you're at that stage in writing. people who like your stuff, can become interested in your personal life, and people who find your personal journal may become customers!  i met a LOT of people in real life and got myself a small fan base, through having a live journal account
george r martin has one too  doens't write much tho!


----------



## cornelius (Dec 28, 2005)

hmm, maybe so, My book still is on that site ( a old, scruffy draft, that is)
no one read it but two of my friends
I posted some here though in case someones interested...
I need to try that bloggy thing, might actually get me some readers...


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 28, 2005)

a website helps too i posted some of my short stories (its password protected if you do posts as friends only, so it doens't count as publishing) and that got me some people interested in my work, if you have a book you could post your blurb, your cover. if its unpublished, then people can help critique it, or give you advice (like here really! but you can post longer stuff, target different communitys to meet different people)there are fantasy communitys as well as writing ones that you can post in and advertise to. its a useful place. i advertise my goth shop there as well as my writing, as well as making friends i meet in real life

me love live journal


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 28, 2005)

*I think im going to do the tradional form of blog... start a dairy.

 I usually try every year but come febuary I forget to write in it then become uninterested.  

I will have another go in january. I like the idea of reading about my life, thoughts and feelings in years to come and laughing at the silly things that concerend me then.  *


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 30, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> too bad, wanted to know more about that intreguing sweet person called Rosemary...
> 
> let me know when it's out for us to see...
> 
> and what about those poems?


Almost done...Apart from having to write a story about a bald frog who wears a wig.  Until I have done that, I can't get my profile finished.   You will be the first to know Cornelius dear......


----------



## cornelius (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks!

if you need any help on that, let me know.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 30, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> thanks!
> 
> if you need any help on that, let me know.


Thank you for your kind offer Cornelius...

I have actually 'posted' two comments...but you will have to wait a little longer...


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello all,

I do have a blog, it doesn't have a central theme and it isn't updated on a regular basis, just when I have something to say. 

http://yetanothernewblog.blogspot.com


----------



## nixie (Jan 2, 2006)

I've just had a look  at your blog Rosie...Rambling Rose very appropiate


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 2, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> I've just had a look  at your blog Rosie...Rambling Rose very appropiate



http://www.rosemaryandyou.blogspot.com

Oh, you mean this one?  Not very much on it yet though, although I have already had some nice comments left...


----------



## Teir (Jan 3, 2006)

Im starting to get into this blog thing. I ve started to bring out the powertools so my little niche of the world wide web now has a media player, awesome view counter, and if i can get another sandbox up, my list of favourite links.....Ive also got a whole heap of pics and photos....not sure what ill do when i fill up my albums though......oh well ,that will take a while.

Ive only really started over the last month and Im not sure if what I write interests anybody but I have had some nice comments about my entries and setup


----------



## cornelius (Jan 3, 2006)

really? could you give us the adress? I want to know more about you.


----------



## Teir (Jan 3, 2006)

http://spaces.msn.com/members/foolandfitzy/

After much deliberation...here you go, my msn space *points up to link*

Teir happens to glance at post counter.......
woohoo! 500 posts!


----------



## edott (Jan 3, 2006)

as i would never want to be accused of being over self promotion. my itty bitty blog can be found at

http://2000ah.blogspot.com/

and i always love comments so go by and give me a few.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 3, 2006)

Have bookmarked both of your Sites, Teir and Eddot.  They both look very interesting.


----------



## edott (Jan 4, 2006)

Tier i love that song on your blog what is it?


----------



## Teir (Jan 4, 2006)

it is called 'Where' and it is by Lisbeth scott. Its from the Narnia Soundtrack. Great isnt it?, I love it too


----------



## Salazar (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a MSN space if that counts?

> http://spaces.msn.com/members/Hero-of-Prophecy/


----------



## Ahdkaw (Jan 4, 2006)

So last time I posted, I answered in the positive yet still failed to drop a url, although most should already know the address, I'll still drop it.

http://www.sensibilium.com/

The blog bit is on the homepage, but there are writings a-plenty in the _Writings_ section of the site. Not all were written by me, in fact very few were written by me.

All the coding for the site however was done by me (my skills lie in programming you see).


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 4, 2006)

I try to update every day, which kind of shows in the hits I get, about 30-50 a day. That's kind of a good score I suppose.


----------



## Teir (Jan 4, 2006)

Updating regularly really does help that way.. I got 271 views so far this week...

Wont last though ....
Im sure they will all get bored sooner or later..


----------



## cornelius (Jan 4, 2006)

I love Teirs bit there, nice nice nice.


----------



## Teir (Jan 4, 2006)

why thank you


----------



## edott (Jan 4, 2006)

well Tier i actually went out and bought the narnia soundtrack because of that song.  

Now Salazar you have to tell me the name of the song you got playing on your blog cause i like that one a lot as well.


----------



## edott (Jan 4, 2006)

I get about ten hits a day but then i only update it maybe twice a month. but it is not really a daily rant kind of blog.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 4, 2006)

mine doesn't tell me how mny people read it, but i have over 100 on my friends list, who are MEANT to read it. tho i dont' read all of thiers, to be fair! tho when i get my writing blog on my website, maybe that can tell me the hits i get.


----------



## Salazar (Jan 5, 2006)

edott said:
			
		

> ...Now Salazar you have to tell me the name of the song you got playing on your blog cause i like that one a lot as well.


 
The song is Whatsername by Green Day, Edott. It's from the American Idiot album.


----------



## edott (Jan 6, 2006)

Salazar said:
			
		

> The song is Whatsername by Green Day, Edott. It's from the American Idiot album.


 
now i feel like an american idiot i have the cd but have been wearing through holiday and blvd of broken dreams.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 23, 2006)

Magiks! My blog has totally disappeared!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 23, 2006)

That sucks, but that's one of the problems with setting up with free third-party services - they can easily delete without comment. Been there before on MSN.

Do you want help setting up something for yourself? A big part of my worklife is setting up blogs...


----------



## Allanon (Jan 23, 2006)

not to sound really stupid and i havent read back this post but what's a blog?? im a computer idiot!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 24, 2006)

It's an online diary, Allanon, where you can tell people whatcha been up to


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

I said:
			
		

> That sucks, but that's one of the problems with setting up with free third-party services - they can easily delete without comment. Been there before on MSN.
> 
> Do you want help setting up something for yourself? A big part of my worklife is setting up blogs...


Thanks for the offer, but that would mean buying a domain and that would mean spending money I don't have...


----------



## Allanon (Jan 24, 2006)

cheers Rane


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the offer, but that would mean buying a domain and that would mean spending money I don't have...



Hm...I could offer you a domain and hosting - however, I've long played with the idea of setting up member blogs here on chronicles itself.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

I might be up for it, but it depends on how and what.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2006)

Well - if I set up a domain, I'd probably need to look at adding some form of advertising. Even a small amount may feel invasive to you.

As for member blogs - I'm a big fan of Wordpress, and would be fine to install them and get people running with it. Only thing is that it would need to use the chronicles template, which you may not be so keen on.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

I was under the impression you meant a blog, which would be sort of in the form of a column for the Chronies.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep - I meant blog. 

Just to catch up - do you (and others) here think it would be a good idea to have your own blogs on the chronicles site?

On the one-hand, we have regular backups made on the server, so losing an entire blog is less of an issue.

However, the downside is less control over the template - just in case anyone really enjoys changing the graphics on their blog.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sure not pretty sure what you mean...

I thought you meant like, a daily column. You have, say, seven people how write something that concerns the visitors of the Chronicles. For every weekday one person writes a column.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope - you're confusing it. 

Remember the blog you had with Blogger? Well, an array of blogs like that on chronicles in their own new section, with each member having their own blog to post on...

I guess blogs can be pretty much like columns - but really they're whatever people want them to be.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm... it's a great offer and I apprciate it, but I don't think I'm up for that.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2006)

No problem - was worth asking.


----------



## nixie (Jan 24, 2006)

May be an idea  to do a poll over in the feedback thread.A blog isn't something I'd do but a lot of would be writers may be interested


----------



## ftldave (Jun 23, 2006)

Though I am in no way affiliated, this may be of interest: i4host.com is offering 50-megs of storage for free sub-domains, and supports blogs. So far I've seen no popups or spam or anything else nasty. Though it did take them about 5 days to set up my account.

There's a SF quiz contest on kosmosflot at blogspace.com, where "Captain Kosmos" blogs about his writing, SF & horror films and TV. Book prizes for first person to answer correctly. He updates about once a week. It's fun.

FTLDave


----------



## Neal Asher (Jun 28, 2006)

What about http://blogger.com ? Really simple to set up and you're online in a minute. Plenty of writers are using it: me, Alan Campbell, Gary Gibson, Hal Duncan.

http://theskinner.blogspot.com/


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 29, 2006)

The only issue I have with blogger, which is where I am (see my profile her on the forum for a link), is that it sometimes takes several hours for my new posts to appear.  Not sure what that's about, as I don't think I've written anything there that could be considered pornographic, libelous, or treasonous.   Although I do deal with religious and political issues on a fairly regular basis.  Well, as regularly as I post, at any rate.  I just realized last night that it's been a month since I've had the time to post anything over there.  I need to get in gear and get something new up, I suppose.


----------

